# Battery exploded on travel trailer



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

My battery exploded on my 33' keystone outback,it is plugged into shore power and I think I left the power on to the battery (switch horizontal ). Does the battery continue to charge when plugged to shore power?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep....check your charge circuits. Charger should shut off to maintenance mode then run converter style when plugged in.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

I have seen my batteries go dry from over charge, next step after dry is to explode from the heat,


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes they will explode when overheated. More than likely he didn't keep an eye on water level. I make a point to check mine once a month.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I forgot the trickle charger was hooked up to the battery on my mower.It went off like a shotgun when I hit the starter throwing plates and what was left of the acid all over me.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Unhook your battery if on power unless you have a switch. I do. I don't have a switch. When I first started to RV, I dried up a few batteries. Luckily they didn't explode, but after forking out the bucks for new deep cycles and talking to some experienced RVers I started unhooking the battery.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for input


----------

